# Me floor and me cracks (Again)2005/ 590 PR



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all, well it was a nice day and I had access to an outside lorry ramp at work. Just the job I thought to let me check up on this 'Rotten floor problem' I've been reading about in the forum. Well up the van goes and armed with an inspection light and a pokey finger I check the said area. I'm afraid it did not take long to find soft wood right by the step. So thats part one to get sorted. I thought I had better check the rest of the floor as it seems I have this black plastic sheet fitted under that has been mentioned about in the forum. Found a wet spot under the shower room, not soft just wet. I go inside the van and start feeling around the shower tray and yes I find me cracks. 4 of them very small and halfway down along the lip of the channel towards the plughole. Hard to spot but there they were. So problem No2. Now I have had all the habitational and van services done since I have owned the van but they have not picked up any of these problems. So whats the next step I ask ? 
Al


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Al,

Sorry to hear about your issues. In response to your question, the next step is to go to your Swift Group Dealer, as ask them to submit a warranty claim to us, with regards to the soft floor around the step.

With regards to the shower tray cracks, they are welcome to submit this as a claim as well, but as your vehicle is outside the 3 year parts warranty, unfortunately, this will probably be rejected. However, they will be able to advise on the cost of a replacement tray or perhaps (after reviewing the cracks) advise on a method of repair.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

*Me floor etc*

Hi Ash. thank you for your Swift ( Sorry) reply on this problem. I will arrange for the van to go to Marquis Poole depot so they can submit a warranty claim for the floor. I appreciate the shower tray is out of warranty but I will ask for advise/price whilst I'm there. Again thanks for the response.
Cheers Alan


----------

